# 2013 Domane 4.5 or 2014 Domane 4.7



## ccoppola (Aug 26, 2013)

I can buy from 1 dealer the 2013 Domane 4.5 for $2000 which is a mix of 105 & ultegra 10 speed (No lifetime tune up / Adjustments) or I can buy from another dealer the new 2014 Domane 4.7 for $2600 which is full Ultegra 11speed, w/ (lifetime Tune Up / Adjustments). The dealer that sells the 4.7 is closer to me and is on my typical route that I do a few times a week.
Their lifetime minor tuneups include the following adjustments: (Seat & stem height, Safety Check, Front & Rear Brakes, front & rear derailleurs, all bearing surfaces, minor wheel truing).

They said I can bring it in as much as I want but recommend 2-3 times a year.

Trying to find out if you guys that know bikes better than me if its worth the extra $600. Also I am thinking for resale value, would seem like it would be better.

Everything else on the bike is the same as far as tires/wheels/frame/carbon/seat...

I am not a racer or speed guy, just a guy that likes to ride 30-40 miles 2-3x a week. I have the bug and need to get off my hybrid. I have already narrowed it down to these two bikes. I love the way the Domane rides.


thank you very much in advance...Craig


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

ccoppola said:


> I can buy from 1 dealer the 2013 Domane 4.5 for $2000 which is a mix of 105 & ultegra 10 speed (No lifetime tune up / Adjustments) or I can buy from another dealer the new 2014 Domane 4.7 for $2600 which is full Ultegra 11speed, w/ (lifetime Tune Up / Adjustments). The dealer that sells the 4.7 is closer to me and is on my typical route that I do a few times a week.
> Their lifetime minor tuneups include the following adjustments: (Seat & stem height, Safety Check, Front & Rear Brakes, front & rear derailleurs, all bearing surfaces, minor wheel truing).
> 
> They said I can bring it in as much as I want but recommend 2-3 times a year.
> ...


I would go with the 4.7, not because there is a big difference between full Ultegra and the Ultegra/105 mix (there isn't), but because the 4.7 has the 11 speed cassette, and it sounds like you would actually use the free tuneups. The 4.7 may have a higher resale in the short term but I wouldn't let it affect my decision.


----------



## ccoppola (Aug 26, 2013)

A guy at a LBS said that a mix of components are not as good/smoothj as a full complete set of components. Said that a full set of 105 is better/smoother than 105 & Ultegra.

Is this true??


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## ccoppola (Aug 26, 2013)

Please I need some more opinions/feedback


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a 4.5. Its a great bike. I have changed the crank and brakes to 6700. It worked great before but I wanted a standard 53/39 crank. Its a great bike. I dont think you can go wrong with either bike. Its really up to you. Ultegra 6700 is awesome and I am sure the 6800 is too.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

ccoppola said:


> Please I need some more opinions/feedback


Tell us what you want to do... so we can advise you to do that. 

Much easier that way.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

ccoppola said:


> A guy at a LBS said that a mix of components are not as good/smoothj as a full complete set of components. Said that a full set of 105 is better/smoother than 105 & Ultegra.
> 
> Is this true??


I don't buy that. If the mix is like most Trek bikes everything is Ultegra except the rear cassette, which is 105. The rear cassette is a wear item. After several thousand miles you can replace it with an Ultegra if you want, but in any event you will never notice a difference. The big difference IMHO is the 11 speed vs. 10 speed.


----------



## ccoppola (Aug 26, 2013)

I plan on riding with friends 2-3x a week 30-40 miles each ride. Don't plan on racing but would like to work my way up to longer rides in the future.

I guess the biggest thing for me would be getting the Lifetime Adjustments and Minor Tuneups for free. I am a newbie to bikes and plan on learning about maintenance and working on my own bike but seems really nice to be able take it to someone to dial it in.

Its also more of a local bike store that is on my typical weekly route I ride.

Everyone seems to say that eventually you will want to upgrade components down the line once you really get into it, going with the Ultegra 11 speed would solve that as well.

Someone at a LBS that I called up said with the Ultegra 11 speed you can't upgrade unless you switched everything out, which I don't feel I would need to anyways.

I am a newbie but figured the lifetime adjustments/Tuneups and having the better/newer components seem to be worth the extra $600.


----------



## ccoppola (Aug 26, 2013)

any other opinions


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

ccoppola said:


> any other opinions


Tell us which bike you want to buy... so we can advise you to buy that one.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

You know, what's included in those "minor tune-ups" are all things that you can learn to do yourself very quickly and easily, without having to tie your bike up at the shop. Just sayin'. :wink:

I mean, if they're going to drop everything else and do it for you on the spot, right away, that's great......but I wouldn't expect that to happen.

The only thing you have to decide is whether you want 10 or 11 cogs on the back. Without looking at the specs, and assuming both are 11-28 cassettes, I would guess that you get a 16t cog on the 11, and the gap between 15 and 17 on the 10. That 16 is a handy gear to have.


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

I suggest the 4.7 for $2600. Get full Ultegra so you don't feel like you are missing something later. However, both bikes will perform identically and you will not be able to feel the difference. In reality you would not be missing anything with the 4.5. But sometimes logic gets overpowered by upgrade thoughts. The 4.5 groupset mix will work perfectly. The shop is lying about that one.


----------



## ccoppola (Aug 26, 2013)

RJP Diver said:


> Tell us which bike you want to buy... so we can advise you to buy that one.


RJP Diver, I forget that in life you always run into those people who were born perfect and were born knowing everything.

As a new biker, one looks to this forum for advise and knowledge. Sure I have my opinions on what I like and what I want but that doesn't mean thats what I should get. thats why I am here asking for help and opinions.

Why are you even on these forums, to look for imperfect people and make fun of them. Do you think others look as your post and say man this RJP Diver is so cool and funny. Looks like someone needs some attention!

Its hard for me to believe that you were born on a bike and new everything about biking from the start but hey you learn something new everyday.


----------



## ccoppola (Aug 26, 2013)

To forum members, I apologize for getting frustrated. I look to this forum for information, help, advice & knowledge. Not for someone to make a joke of things. I am new to biking but love it and would think thats why everyone else is here as well. 
But as I forget you always have those that are thinking they are better than others and feel they are too perfect to seriously help others. Why I don't know!

I realize for some, $2000 - $2500 for a new bike is not that much but for me its a really big decision. I have 1 boy and another on the way and this is a huge and exciting purchase. I am so excited that I can't wait to physically have my new bike and go ride it. Normally I don't wait to buy, I just buy spontaneously.

Life is so crazy sometimes and riding seems to put that to the side for a while.

So any further serious opinions or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Valkylrie (Jul 22, 2013)

I bought a 4.5 at my LBS for about the same price, it was my first bike also. I spent about 6 weeks shopping before buying. I have now owned it six weeks, I don't feel like I am missing anything and love every mile I am able to get in. 

My typical thought is buy what you want and can afford and enjoy it. I know there are more expensive bikes, but for my use at my level this is way above my ability giving me lots of room and time to grow.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Jul 31, 2013)

You sound like you are trying to justify buying the 4.7, so buy it if you can afford it and enjoy the heck out of it. I think that's what RJP was trying to get at. If you're looking for someone to play devil's advocate for the 4.5, you likely won't notice any difference between 105 and Ultegra, an 11 speed with a standard 11-28 gear spread isn't all that useful IMO, and most shops will give you free tune-ups for the first year by which time you will be able to do them yourself, if so inclined. I would also advise to use whichever looks better as a final tie-breaker but the 13 4.5 and 14 4.7 look exactly the same, if memory serves. Though the 14s have a couple fewer Trek logos on them.

Not to add to the confusion but you might be able to find a leftover 13 5.2 for $2700 or so ... better carbon and components with that option.


----------



## ccoppola (Aug 26, 2013)

Well I put a end to my indecisiveness, I just purchased a new Domane 5.2.

Figured the few extra $$ was well worth the upgrade from the 4.7

Thanks for everyones opinions and ideas...C


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ccoppola said:


> Well I put a end to my indecisiveness, I just purchased a new Domane 5.2.
> 
> Figured the few extra $$ was well worth the upgrade from the 4.7
> 
> Thanks for everyones opinions and ideas...C


Photos...we need photos!


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

ccoppola said:


> Well I put a end to my indecisiveness, I just purchased a new Domane 5.2.
> 
> Figured the few extra $$ was well worth the upgrade from the 4.7
> 
> Thanks for everyones opinions and ideas...C


Well, I guess that made the decision a lot easier! And yes we need pics or its not true.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

ccoppola said:


> RJP Diver, I forget that in life you always run into those people who were born perfect and were born knowing everything.
> 
> As a new biker, one looks to this forum for advise and knowledge. Sure I have my opinions on what I like and what I want but that doesn't mean thats what I should get. thats why I am here asking for help and opinions.
> 
> ...


Suggest you buy a warm jersey and tights... with such thin skin you're likely to get chilly.


----------



## scduc (Dec 16, 2012)

ccoppola said:


> To forum members, I apologize for getting frustrated. I look to this forum for information, help, advice & knowledge. Not for someone to make a joke of things. I am new to biking but love it and would think thats why everyone else is here as well.
> But as I forget you always have those that are thinking they are better than others and feel they are too perfect to seriously help others. Why I don't know!
> 
> I realize for some, $2000 - $2500 for a new bike is not that much but for me its a really big decision. I have 1 boy and another on the way and this is a huge and exciting purchase. I am so excited that I can't wait to physically have my new bike and go ride it. Normally I don't wait to buy, I just buy spontaneously.
> ...


Don't apologize. unfortunately there are some real winners on this board. but don't let that discourage you from being a proud member. I think mommy and daddy didn't hold them enough when they were little. As for your question, I would suggest to buy what your budget will allow for now. the great thing about bicycles is that you can always upgrade to better components.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

RJP Diver said:


> Suggest you buy a warm jersey and tights... with such thin skin you're likely to get chilly.


Hey now, I've been the resident *ss h*le around here for years, quite trying to move in on my territory!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> Hey now, I've been the resident *ss h*le around here for years, quite trying to move in on my territory!


No worries... I'm going for that niche between "curmudgeon" and "*ss h*le"


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

ccoppola said:


> A guy at a LBS said that a mix of components are not as good/smoothj as a full complete set of components. Said that a full set of 105 is better/smoother than 105 & Ultegra.
> 
> Is this true??


No... so long as all Shimano, a mix of 105 and Ultegra should be the same as all 105. But, you may not notice either. It depends on what components are Ultegra.


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

ccoppola said:


> Well I put a end to my indecisiveness, I just purchased a new Domane 5.2.
> 
> Figured the few extra $$ was well worth the upgrade from the 4.7
> 
> Thanks for everyones opinions and ideas...C


Great choice! Did you get the 2013 or the 2014 5.2? How are you liking it?


----------



## dieseleee (Oct 31, 2013)

CCoppola - Did you get the red 5.2? How do you like it thus far? Any regrets? I'm in the same boat as you and looking for the forum for help. I was looking at a $5K bike, but now think I want to do a 4.5 or 5.2 domane. Thanks


----------



## ccoppola (Aug 26, 2013)

dieseleee said:


> CCoppola - Did you get the red 5.2? How do you like it thus far? Any regrets? I'm in the same boat as you and looking for the forum for help. I was looking at a $5K bike, but now think I want to do a 4.5 or 5.2 domane. Thanks


Yes I did get the 5.2 and love it. Unfortunately I have a hurt back and have only been able to ride it a handful of times. I personally love the look of all black too.

Let me know if I can help with anything else.,,


----------



## mustang1 (Feb 7, 2008)

I would buy the cheaper model.


----------

